# Meet Pookie...all 400lbs plus of her



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Yesterday I was blessed to have the opportunity to take in a shoot at Pug Mark Park in Mckinney. PMP is a private residence of some people that used to train big cats for shows such as Circus of the Stars etc. The husband passed away a few years ago and now the family carries on the legacy by caring for these animals that had nowhere else to go.

Captain Mike joined me on the shoot and at first light it was 34 degrees with snow flurries. Never got up past 36 during the shoot and we absolutely never noticed once the shooting began. Our host were wonderful as was the talent and I can't wait to do it again as my execution was pretty below average.

On Friday I completely lost me voice and I'm under the weather enough today to miss these races, but being so close the these ladies was well worth it.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi there Pookie,glad to know you,I don't think we need to shake hands.

Great one Rusty


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Rusty

First let me say that I hope you get to feeling better very soon and I like the "sneaky" feeling of the first shot.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice images Rusty. Great detail on the faces. I can imagine walking through the grass, hearing a rustling, turning around and seeing that face 30 feet away.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice work! How exciting it must have been for you and Capt. Mike.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I would love to have that first shot in a frame on my wall. They're all beautiful!!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great shots Rusty!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

What Brett said!
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

whoa that first shot is quirky - i love it. the other two are gorgeous too. you've made me itch to go to the zoo. soon. very soon. i feel an outing coming on. 

maybe Capt Mike will share some too. it sure looks and sounds like you had a great time. take good care of your self.

rosesm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful. I would love to shoot some above average as good as your below average shooting. Those are sharp and well placed. Definately not sub par.


----------



## Mo's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome shots. I agree with Koru, I feel a trip to the zoo coming up.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Great shots....love the first one. Sometimes what you don't see....


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

awesome pics.. your good shots are way better then my awesome shots! keep up the good work


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thank you all. "Sneeky" appears to be the overwhelming favorite, which is kinda funny. You make the trip to Dallas, get up at daybreak in the cold and your best shot is mostly grass 

If any of the Houston Area folk would like to make a coordinated trip up there I can certianly make some arrangements. The cost is $50 for about two hours of shooting and the "contribution" is tax deductable as it goes for the maintenance of the cats.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd be interested in making a trip up there sometime.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Could you coordinate it where it coincides with a Dallas Cowboy's game??? Their new stadium opens this season. That could make for a very nice weekend.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Love that first shot Rusty. Now I have a fear of mowing my grass. No telling what is hiding in my yard. Gonna have to start carrying my .500 Mag while mowing now and put rearview mirrors on my mower.


----------

